# SALE: 17.5 Acres in Michigan



## HowlingFarms (Oct 14, 2014)

So, the wife and I have other properties we're going to invest in and we are selling 17.5 acres in Michigan. 

It is priced to sell fast! Below the SEV!

The property is just minutes from 131, just north of Grand Rapids, and just south of Big Rapids. It has an address in Stanwood.

It has a BEAUTIFUL creek (about 1500ft frontage) with trout, there are tons of deer on the property and there is also a small bear population. It has lots of pine, hardwoods, and OLD fruiting apple trees. Property is also buildable in several areas, and has full paved road frontage on M20 (8 Mile Rd). 

Please don't hesitate to contact our realtor if you're interested. Here is a URL to the official listing, it was just listed yesterday afternoon and we've already had an interested party inquire. 

http://www.bigrapidsrealty.com/listing-details-17047392.html


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice area !
I've got a place near Kalkaska.


----------



## HowlingFarms (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks, it's a beautiful property. The creek really sets it apart! Spring fed, fresh water year round.

BTW, I posted this in the wrong section. Had too many windows open at the same time. lol I will see if I can get it moved to the Real Estate section.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

About 35 minutes from me, hmmmmmmm.


----------

